#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Kao Yai - Mrs Quirrel's Sunday Adventure - Part 1

## mrsquirrel

On Sunday the missus and I went on a field trip to try and find PB Winery in the Kao Yai Valley.

After a late start of 9am we set off on our travels.

We headed towards Bang Nam Preo since I had vague memories of going there on the way to Chaiyapum and that we had gone onto the number 2 Highway. So that was the way we headed.

 As per usual the missus was hungry an hour into our journey and whining. As per usual she had decided not to eat before we set off meaning a delay of 25 minutes for food and then this happened.











I thought I might make it in the rain but after driving over a puddle which turned out to be about a foot deep and two metres long I decided it was best to stop, so another 20minutes gone.

We got to Nakhon Nayok, then headed towards Kong Loi ( or something similar to this) eventually reaching the number 2 highway. 3 hours after we set off.

We headed north on the number 2 looking for signs for the Kao Yai center (this was meant to be near the winery) or at least I looked for signs whilst trying to drive. The missus kept seeing signs for factory outlet malls and was a bit pre-occupied. After a short while she proudly announced that we were at Chok-Chai steak farm. Which was about 20 km past where we wanted to be. THis was my fault of course as the map we had was in English not Thai and she has seen Chok-CHai and thought we were going there  :Confused:  

A quick U-turn and back we headed towards our goal. Only to have to stop to buy some giant Noi-Na's (photos tonight).

We found the turning and headed on our way.

It's nice out this part of the world.






Peaceful and quiet.


Arriving at PB Winery 









 







We stopped to eat at the Honrbill restaurant. Nice setting and a good location.

The missus ordered some ostrich







Look at that action shot my lens got greased up cause of that.

I  ordered beef and some dried pork.


 







After lunch which came to 500B which was a bit pricey but ok. We went to the shop to buy a couple of bottle of the famous reserve red. 960B






As you can see from the next photo, it really is set in a nice location.









On the way too Kao Yai to come back to Chacheongsao via Prachinburi we passed another winery










Another famous one. However the wines were a bit rich for me at 600B plus a bottle. I may treat myself later.

Both of the two wineries have resorts that you can stay at. Once I am rich like Dirty Dog I will go and try them out.

We headed towards Kao Yai to cross through the mountains and back to Chacheongsao.

A nice view






We stopped at 





To have a look at the water fall.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I took on a ferocious caterpillar hanging on a thread to bring you this shot





There are warnings at the waterfall not to swim





I thought these were a bit gay and was up for the challenge of a quick swim.

However getting to the water was no easy feat.





The photo doesn't do it justice. It is nearly a vertical set of stairs. Wet wooden and slippy.









I think these monks wish they had learnt to levitate rather than meditate.

Once I got to the waterfall I realised that I was actually going to be crap and not have a swim. I did however get some nice shots. Check out the slower shutter speeds to get the smooth water effect.






















After we left there. I came across this little fella.





I had to wait about 20 minutes for all the stupid THai bastards to fuck off and stop making so much noise so I could sneak up on it and get some actions shots.





Then it ran away. The missus was annoyed with me for disturbing its dinner but agreed that the photos were worth it.

Home we came.

A pretty expensive day 3000B with all my shopping gas etc but not a bad day out.

I think next time we shall invest in a map so that we know where we are going rather than guessing. I am sure that would make us like each other a bit better.

Next week. Wat Pho at Bang Kla

----------


## kingwilly

i much prefer grandmonte winery to PB - both are on teh same road abt 4 kms the difference.

PB wines tasted shit IMO, they often have large bus groups of tour ppl arriving diturbing the peace and they give them priority service, when tasting the staff have no idea and so might reccomned u try the shiraz b4 the whites etc.

Grandmonte tend to be a little smaller and better quality. As well as the wines tasting better.

----------


## mrsquirrel

This is where we went.



We really do need a map next time.

Not sure why I missed this beasie off but I did



Since I haven't had any redwine for years the PB stuff is palatable and cheap enough.

----------


## stroller

Great posts, but the pics took 20 minutes to load on my connection!

----------


## kingwilly

haha - less than 30 secs me! :P

----------


## mrsquirrel

Some of them are coming out a bit big. Not sure why?

----------


## forreachingme

This waterfall was on full swing in your pics...

Some times there are many people swimming down of the waterfall and the flow can be reduced to almost few dropplets depending on time of the year you will go over there... nice pics

There is another waterfall most probably near where you spotted the dear... this second fall is the one were they jumped off at the beach movie...

No Blood suckers at the museum park ? normally lots of them in rainy season... No monkeys ? No Hornbill ? elephants, huge snakes... the place is much better to be visited on week days, lesser traffic more wildlife...

----------


## Airportwo

Excellent Stuff mrsquirrel.

----------


## mrsquirrel

There were a few snakes and I tried to take a photo of a monkey but it got angry and  scared me.

The missus said that there is another waterfall another few kilo in but you need an army guide to get to it. Three tierd one.

Maybe next time or a TD adventure weekend.

----------


## friscofrankie

When I first moved here, my ex took me touring the wineries in that region.  We spent a wonderful week there.  This was before we even chose a place to stay in BKK I was green as hell.  knew the area we were in but particulars had confused me.  Thanks of the info and Map.  It's now moved up on my list of "places to go."
Hada  wonderful time there but the ol'lady got kinda pissed when we tried to rent a bungalow by the waterfalls and they quoted us "short time" rates  :Smile:   took quite a few film shots of the region, neve scanned 'em.
Now, I don't need to!  Just Steal Mrs. Q's!

----------


## aging one

I am at my uni and it was a nice read sadly not  a picture one has loaded.  Just with all the Thai wine was a bit better.  Never quite the temperature differential that you need.  But it is drinkable now!! :Smile:

----------


## NickA

Errrmmm...Good thread, MrsQ!!!

 :saythat:

----------


## hillbilly

Good shots mrsquirrel and I will put this on my list of places to visit.

----------


## Dougal

Great Pics Squirrel.

Can you buy vines from the vineyards?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Dunno about the vines.

Should have asked.

They might not work too well else where though they have been chosen for the cooler weather./

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I'm getting hungry now.

----------


## danbo

Excellent stuff MrsQ.....If this doesn't get you in the weekly email I don't know what will....

----------


## weescotsguy66

can I see a map of where the wineries are ??? I am in Rangsit not to far from the route ???

----------

